
Deep South Secessionists Working with California Liberals for Peaceful Secession - william-cooper
What if I told you common sense Americans everywhere can see behind that veil and are waking up? There are some of us that are tired of paying congress to work half the year and argue, so we have come up with a peaceful solution.<p>Secession is the legal process of a state leaving the Union. We&#x27;ve been taught for years that this is treason and wrong.<p>According to Article III of the Constitution, treason is defined as making war against the states, and the constitution does not mention secession ONCE. Neither does it say that we are indivisible or a permanent union.<p>The idea we are &quot;indivisible&quot; comes from the pledge of allegiance, which was written by a socialist named Francis Bellamy.<p>Right now, a new movement in SC has launched called Palmetto State Independence, and they are working with CalExit and other grassroots movements in Texas, Vermont, New Hampshire, Alaska and Hawaii to see a peaceful secession in our lifetime.<p>This could happen. The only legal decision on secession is the case of Texas vs. White, which explicitly says that secession could happen through &quot;consent of the states&quot;...<p>Our vision is that once California secedes, we can form a coalition of red and blue states that govern themselves in almost every way, but still come together as Americans for issues like defense, humanitarian aid, etc. Check out the link for more info...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;palmetto.independence
======
unknownkadath
Why do you hate America?

J/k but seriously, this is not the place for this discussion.

------
throw51319
Ok so we all secede because of small differences that we can't work through
right now, and then authoritarian Chinese Communists take over the world.
Sounds like a great idea.

